# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Cila është rruga automobilistike më e mirë dhe më e shpejtë Frankfurt-Beograd-Prizren

## Antimafia

Pershendetje 

Meqnese do udhetoj me makine nga Gjermania per ne Shqiperi (bregdeti Jon-ian po me therret qe prej dimrit te kaluar, kur bora ishte gjysem meter e trashe) dhe meqenese me 25 Qershor 2009 hapet njeri krah i autostrades Durres-Morine, kam vendosur qe kete here te mos kaloj neper Kroaci, por neper Serbi.

*Pyetja ime shte kjo.*

*Cila rruge automobilistike eshte me e shpejte dhe me e mire  (nuk jam vetem, por me familje) 

nga Leskovac, Vranje, Bujanovc  per në Prizren* ???


Per informacionin ju falenderoj qe tani


 :Dreret:

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

pyte BORISAV JOVIQIN shpesh her njeriu mundohet qe ti bjer same shkurt rrugese qe te mbrrije me shpejt por fatkeqsisht s mbrrin kurre atje.

----------


## Flora82

Mendoje   qe  kroaci  ,  serbi  eshte  me  e  shkurt  dhe  me  e  mire    rruga  dhe  dalja  me  e mire  eshte    bujanovc , gjilane  .

----------


## Antimafia

O Skifter, o PATRIOT !  :arushi: 
Une pyeta per rrugën dhe jo per anekdoda, apo fjalë të urta.


*Flora82*

*Faleminderit për përgjigjen?*

----------


## strange

> Cila është rruga automobilistike më e mirë dhe më e shpejtë Frankfurt-Beograd-Prizren


Bjeri ka Nürberg - Regensburg- Linz - Wien - Budapest - Beograd - Besiana  - Prizren. Prej Beogradi mundesh mi ra ka Bujanocvi eshte me larg po me pak ka ne kufi kalon me shpejt tani Ferizaj Prizren.

http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/6571/rruga.jpg

ps: ne foto eshte deri ne Tetovë e llogaritur se ne Prizren nuk kish Rruge  :pa dhembe:  lol

----------


## flory80

> Cila është rruga automobilistike më e mirë dhe më e shpejtë Frankfurt-Beograd-Prizren



http://maps.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X3oDMTEx...urt&q2=Prizren


Distance: 1044.801681.3 mi Time: 15 hrs 26 mins 

Starting in FRANKFURT AM MAIN, HE on BERLINER STRASSE go toward KRUGGASSE - go 0.10.2 mikm

Continue on BATTONNSTRASSE 

Turn Right on KURT-SCHUMACHER-STRASSE - go 0.20.3 mikm

Bear Left on ALTE BRÜCKE - go 0.20.3 mikm

Continue on WALTER-KOLB-STRASSE(B43) 

Turn Left on ELISABETHENSTRASSE - go 0.10.2 mikm

Continue on PARADIESGASSE 

Continue on AFFENTORPLATZ/DARMSTÄDTER LANDSTRASSE - go 1.32.1 mikm

Turn Left on BABENHÄUSER LANDSTRASSE(B3) toward WÜRZBURG (A3)/A661 - go 1.72.8 mikm

Take ramp onto OFFENBACHER KREUZ toward DIEBURG/B459/DIEZ/NEU-ISENBURG/WÜRZBURG - go 0.50.8 mikm

At traffic circle, take second exit onto a local road toward WÜRZBURG - go 0.30.4 mikm

Take Left ramp onto A3 toward NÜRNBERG/MÜNCHEN/WÜRZBURG/OBERTSHAUSEN (Toll applies) - go 278.1447.5 mikm

Continue on A8 (Toll applies) - go 47.376.1 mikm

Continue on A9 toward A9/GRAZ/KIRCHDORF (Toll applies) - go 143.2230.5 mikm

Continue on A1 (Toll applies) - go 6.911.1 mikm

Turn Right on H2 (Toll applies) - go 4.47.0 mikm

Take ramp toward ZAGREB/PTUJ/TEZNO - go 0.20.3 mikm

Turn Left on 1 - go 12.820.6 mikm

Continue on 9 - go 1.93.1 mikm

At traffic circle, take first exit onto 9 - go 9.114.6 mikm

Continue on D1 - go 0.61.0 mikm

Bear Right on E59 (Portions toll) - go 0.71.2 mikm

Merge onto A2 (Toll applies) - go 36.358.4 mikm

Continue on E59 - go 0.71.2 mikm

Merge onto A3 (Portions toll) - go 181.1291.4 mikm

Continue on M1 (Portions toll) - go 58.393.9 mikm

Take ramp onto M1 toward NIS (E75)/NISH (E75)/BEOGRAD (Portions toll) - go 155.6250.3 mikm

Take the NIS-JUG exit onto M25 - go 0.91.4 mikm

Turn Right on M25 - go 0.61.0 mikm

Turn Right on M25 - go 33.854.3 mikm

Turn Left on M25 - go 10.617.1 mikm

Turn Right on M25 - go 27.944.9 mikm

Turn Left on M2 - go 7.512.1 mikm

Bear Right on M25 - go 21.634.7 mikm

Arrive at the center of PRIZREN, KOSOVO

----------


## Brari

tem interestorante..

po ku paguhen autostradat ne kte drejtimin qe don antimafishi..?
sa paguhen si paguhen etj..

si po trajtohen udhetaret shqiptar ne kufij te serbise..hyrje e dalje?
po rrugen kroaci breg det..mali zi.. -shkoder..a e ka ber kush?

po tragetet e itali-shqiperi si jan sa kushtojn?

na tregoni..

antimaf..te uroj udhetim te mbare..

!

----------


## flory80

Nuk e di Braro, unë thjesht desha të ndihmoja me një kërkim të shkurtër që bëra dhe u bëra copy - paste informacioneve. Unë kurr nuk kam qënë atyre anëve, deri tek Ura e Ibrit kam qënë.

----------


## strange

Unë prej Vjenës ka Beogradi i bije shpesh here po s'ka ndodh te ngucin ndonjë Shqiptar skam digju as njehere për ndonjë problem, vetëm duhet me pas kujdes me dokumentet, duhanin me sasi te caktuar, pasaporta duhet te mos jete e Kosovës dhe s'ka asnjë problem. Nese i bjen ka Kroacia kam dëgjua se duhet një vize kroate duhet te pyesësh me tepër për kete Antimafia.

Te dëshiroj udhëtim te kendshem ishalla kalon mire.

----------


## Antimafia

MmEeTtIi, flory80

Faleminderit per informacionin.

Deri ne Bujanovc ma tregoi edhe mua "Google Maps" rrugen, masanej hupi.
Dy her e kam fik dhe e kam ristartuar kompjuterin, por fatkeqsisht pa sukses.
Ndermjet Bujanovcit dhe Prizrenit hartes nuk ju shtua as edhe nje milimeter rrugë.  :buzeqeshje: 

Ne fund vendosa te pyes ketu ne AF.
Po nuk mora as ketu nje pergjigje profesionale deri ne fundjave, ateher nuk me mbetet tjeter vetem te therras ne telefon njerin nga miqt e mi (ketu ne Gjermani) nga Gjilani, Llapi, Ferizaj apo Prizreni dhe per 30 sekonda e plotesoj boshllikun e hartes me rrugen Bujanovc-Morin.


Brari flm per urimin.

Autostradat ose/edhe Tunelet jane me pagese ne te gjitha shtetet ku do me duhet te kaloj (qofte ne rrugen Gjermani-Austri-Slloveni-Kroaci-Mal i Zi-Shqiperi ashtu edhe ne ne rrugen Gjermani-Austri-Hungarii-Serbi-Kosove-Shqiperi ), perveç Gjermanise dhe Shqiperise.

Vetem per nje kalim do te duhet te paguash:

Austri: rreth 17€
Slloveni: rreth 2 €
Kroaci: rreth 26 €
Mali i Zi: rreth 2,5 €
Hungari: rreth 5,5 €
Serbi: rreth 27 €

Viza tranzit kroate kushton 35€
Mali i Zi  nuk do vize.
Tani sapo lexova ne faqen e konsullates Serbe, qe per kalimin tranzit neper Serbi qytetareve Shqiptar, Turq, Ukrainas, Rus dhe EU nuk ju duhen Viza Tranzit.

Disa miq te mi kosovar (me shtetesi gjermane), apo shqiptare (me shtetesi shqipare, ose gjermane), kane kaluar shpesh neper Serbi per ne Kosove apo per ne Shqiperi (nga Maqedonia). 
Jo vetem qe nuk kane ankesa, por tregojne se policet, doganieret serb jane me korrekt se ata hungarez.

Tragetet Itali-Shqiperi janë çka.
Kushtojne vajtje-ardhje rreth 500-600 € per nje familje me kater antare dhe nje makine. Te çahet traaapi duke pritur per te hipur apo zbritu ne traget.
Nga Frankfurti do besh minimumi 950 km deri ne Trieste (deri ne Bari jane rreth 1700km). Do paguash edhe ne Itali per autostraden.
E kam bere disa here (per here te fundit para 3 vjetesh). Mua per vete nuk me pelqen ai intenerar.

----------


## Brari

po ne shqiperi cfar te mjel shteti shqiptar ne kufi kur hyn me makine?

njeri kish hap nje teme interesante..tmerr ne durres thosh.. pra ne port te grijne thoshte doganieret.. ankohej ky djali..

shum po kushtojne tragetet per shqipot..
cfar bejne qeveritaret tone.. per tja mbrojtur xhepin tanve..
asgje..
2-3 fish me lire kushtojne tragetet itali-greqi qe jan 4 fish udhetim me i gjate se itali-shqiperi..
pra nje grabitje e pacipe.. qe i behet shqiptarit nga mafia..
nejse.. po berisha di ish dashur ti shikonte kto gjera mire..

mediu qimeziu.. sipas gazetes shekulli e kish bere vajtje-ardhjen jashte shteti sa kish qen minister.. buk e djathe.. gati ne cdo 4-5 dite kishte bredhur me parane e popullit .. avion me avion.. 
turp te kete ai faqezi arman-xhi.. qe na beri dhe me gerdec..

ku i psonis saliu dhe kta m.uter mor aman..

nejse..

pra ti ke ndermend ti biesh nga ballkani e jo italia..
po na trego pastaj hollesira se si vate rruga.. se me interesojne keto muhabete se dh vet dua ta provoj..

cdo te mire..

me than se bidona benzine rezerv ne kerr nuku u lejokan ..apo jo..

po keta doganieret kosovare a te rrjepin ne kufijt e kosoves?
po keta korcaro skraparllinjte vlonjate ne doganat e kukso shkoder qaf thanes a te rruajn apo.. cfare?

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

a e din kush se cila eshte pika kufitare shqipri mali iz qe eshte e perbashket do te thot se kontrolli behet vetem ne hyrje te destinacionit perkates,kjo pike kufitare eshte ndertuar nga bashkimi evropjane eshte dhen ne lajme te tvsh po sme kujtohet emri i pik kalimit.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Murican quhet pika kufitare Shqiperi -Mali i Zi.Rruga eshte ndertuar para ca kohesh dhe eshte shume e mire.
Prizren-Murican-Ulqin 5.5 ore.
Mos u nisni pa pasaporte te rregullt prej Kosoves per Ulqin neper Murican.Nuk eshte i njejti rregull si kur e kalon kufirin malazez te Cafe Kulla (qe kalohet edhe me ID- per shtetasit kosovare).
Ia kalofshi mire kudo ne Shqiperi e ne Ulqin !

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

> Murican quhet pika kufitare Shqiperi -Mali i Zi.Rruga eshte ndertuar para ca kohesh dhe eshte shume e mire.
> Prizren-Murican-Ulqin 5.5 ore.
> Mos u nisni pa pasaporte te rregullt prej Kosoves per Ulqin neper Murican.Nuk eshte i njejti rregull si kur e kalon kufirin malazez te Cafe Kulla (qe kalohet edhe me ID- per shtetasit kosovare).
> Ia kalofshi mire kudo ne Shqiperi e ne Ulqin !


flm guri i kuq per ndihmen une vije nga gjermania po sdua te maltretohemi edhe ne dalje si ne hyrje te malit te zi ,ne shqipri kam vendos te pushoj ca dite ne velipoj pastaj do e provoje autostraden durrs kukes edhe njeher flm per ndihmen tung.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Skifter ia kalofsh sa ma mire ne Velipoje !
Isha vitin e kaluar dhe mund te them se ia kam kaluar mire.
Eshte nje nga plazhet me te mira te Shqiperise,ka mjaft vende ku mund te notosh ne uje te paster,ka mjaft hapsire per ecje te mengjesit,rera eshte thjeshte e mrekullueshme,cmimet jo  fort qe pervlojne,mikepritja tradicionale malsore dhe nje rrethine mjaft e pasur me te gjitha.
Me nje fjale,varesisht nga kerkesa(une kerkoj pushim,not dhe lexim),mund te pushosh mjaft mire.Natyrisht ne mbremje mund shume shpejt e lehte, te shkosh ne Lezhe ose Shkoder dhe te kenaqesh ne Rozafe ose ne ambientet tjera te nrekullueshme te Shkoder-loces.
Nese nuk m`i luan gruaja fjalet, me 1 gusht do pi kafe te kafeneja-portabel buze plazhit ne Velipoje...

----------

